# $4.00 here we come



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

On-road diesel fuel is anywhere from $3.79-$3.99. They should be giving out jars of vaseline every time you fill up.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

rino1494 said:


> On-road diesel fuel is anywhere from $3.79-$3.99. They should be giving out jars of vaseline every time you fill up.


Which is quite appropriate, since vaseline is just highly refined diesel.....:w00t:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe we should call "1-800-JOE4OIL" and see if Joe Kennedy and our "friends" from Venezuela can help us out.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I hadn't noticed today what fuel prices did until I was filling up this evening. When I saw my fillup was almost 200 dollars and my gallons not even 50 yet, I thought the pump was screwed up. I glanced up at the sign and saw I was paying $3.99.

This year, the "fuel surcharge" got rolled into the overhead calc, which changed the hourly rate a bit. Might be time for a fuel surcharge again until we see if this is the new fuel price or not.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

tgeb said:


> Maybe we should call "1-800-JOE4OIL" and see if Joe Kennedy and our "friends" from Venezuela can help us out.


Funny thing, I just recieved this e-mail.

_AT A CITGO STATION, REGULAR WAS PRICED AT $2.82 PER GALLON; NO CUSTOMERS. HOWEVER, ACROSS THE STREET IT WAS SELLING FOR $2.85 PER GALLON AND ALL PUMPS HAD CARS WAITING TO FUEL. HERE'S WHY!!!! 

Have you noticed how the Citgo signs have disappeared in the past 7-8 months? Very clever move by Chavez. But guess what... CITGO IS CHANGING ITS NAME...this is serious Americans...make sure you read .

NEWS FLASH:

Chavez is NOW getting a Russian Weapons Factory built by Putin. The RUSSIANS are building an AK-47 Kalashnikov Assault Rifle factory in Venezuela to give armament support to Communist Rebel groups throughout the Americas .

Chavez NOW has IRANIANS operating his oil refineries in Venezuela for him. It is likely only a matter of time, if not already, before Chavez has Iranian built LONG RANGE missiles, with a variety of warhead types aimed at: Guess Who?

CITGO is NOW in the process of Changing Its Name to PETRO EXPRESS due to the loss of gasoline sales in the USA , due to the recent publicity of ownership by Chavez of Venezuela. Every dollar you spend with CITGO or PETRO EXPRESS gasoline will be used against you, your basic human rights, and your freedoms. He will start wars here in the Americas that will probably be the death of millions.

THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT BECAUSE CHAVEZ IS STARTING TO FEEL THE LOSS OF REVENUE FROM HIS HOLDINGS. HE OWNS CITGO. This is a very important move that everyone should be aware of.

ANNOUNCED JUST RECENTLY: CITGO, BEING AWARE THAT SALES ARE DOWN DUE TO U.S. CUSTOMERS NOT WANTING TO BUY FROM 'CITGO-CHAVEZ', HAS STARTED TO CHANGE THE NAME OF SOME OF THEIR STORES TO 'PETRO EXPRESS'. DO NOT BUY FROM 'PETRO EXPRESS' EITHER!!! 'PETRO EXPRESS' I S ALSO 100% OWNED BY 'CHAVEZ.' 

KEEP THIS MEMO GOING SO THAT EVERYONE KNOWS WHAT IS HAPPENING.

BOYCOTT 'CITGO' AND 'PETRO EXPRESS' MAKE SURE THIS IS PASSED ON TO EVERYONE IN YOUR E-MAIL LIST IN THE UNITED STATES AND OUTSIDE OF AMERICA. _


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Our friend in Venezuela will hopefully soon be mixing it up with Colombia and Ecuador and this will be the end of him.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am going to try and run my own bio-diesel this year. A friend of mine is running it in his house furnace right now and is going to show me how to make it. It cost him around $800 to buy everything needed but he bought everything new too for fewer problems. He is waiting for the warmer weather to run it in his D-Max. Another friend of mine runs waste cooking oil in his waste oil furnace for his business "Garage" but in the summer when his tanks are full he dumps it out. He gets supplied by all the local resteraunts who deliver it to him in 5 gallon sealed containers so when his tanks are full he will be giving it to me. I dont know if i can run it through the excavator yet but i will be running it through the D-Max. Hopefully i will be able to save some money this summer doing this, costing me $200 a week in fuel for the truck alone right now.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm already at the top of the price range for what I can comfortable charge customers, so these fuel increases are cutting straight into profits.

I'm cutting down (not totally out) on fixed costs like annual ad contracts and not even looking at adding new services/equipment.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Geezeee.... Maybe $4.50 by summer high??


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

By then, save one beer for one gallon of gas... or drink water.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

woodchuck2 said:


> I dont know if i can run it through the excavator yet but i will be running it through the D-Max. Hopefully i will be able to save some money this summer doing this, costing me $200 a week in fuel for the truck alone right now.


Be sure you have a way to accurately keep track of the gallons you are using "on the road".

Even though you make it yourself, it is still considered a motor fuel and the road taxes are still due on the gallons that are used to fuel any automobile.

The Federal and State tax due on Diesel in my state is 48.7 cents per gallon. 

You do not want to get caught dodging the tax, they don't like it too much.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

tgeb said:


> Be sure you have a way to accurately keep track of the gallons you are using "on the road".
> 
> Even though you make it yourself, it is still considered a motor fuel and the road taxes are still due on the gallons that are used to fuel any automobile.
> 
> ...


IMHO, that is a bull**** tax!


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Gas is cheaper than bottled water or coffee. We are still cheaper than the rest of the world.

In Turkey, it is about $8.00 a gallon and it is imported into Iran because they do not have enough.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Bullshirt or not. If you get caught not paying, they can really ef things up for you.

I got wind of it in an article I read about people who converted their Diesel engines to run on vegetable oil.

These guys where buying clean veg. oil at Costco or someplace and using it to power their cars and trucks. The Tax man came down heavy on them.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

SelfContract said:


> Geezeee.... Maybe $4.50 by summer high??


Oh yea, I can see that, no problem.

And the excuse: Its the summer driving season, LOL

Every time someone farts, its another reason to raise prices. 
Summer fuel change over, raise price. 
Winter mix, raise price. 
The summer vacation season, raise price. 
Fuel refinery cant be built, raise price. 
Broken oil line at refinery, raise price. 
China needs oil, raise price.


Whisky, Tango, Foxtrot

This shi& is going to cripple this country for the next 2 or 3 years. And the worst part about it is from "experts" on the news, the prices we are paying are on the futures and speculation, not what the oil should actualy go for based on current demand needs.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

concretemasonry said:


> Gas is cheaper than bottled water or coffee. We are still cheaper than the rest of the world.
> 
> In Turkey, it is about $8.00 a gallon and it is imported into Iran because they do not have enough.


Dick, there is no middle class in those countries. No one there cares because they have been raised in a society where you are born poor and die poor, unless your royalty.

Some would say we are not far from that but the fact is we have a huge middle class, at least for th moment. But if this shi& keeps up, who knows.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

tgeb said:


> Be sure you have a way to accurately keep track of the gallons you are using "on the road".
> 
> Even though you make it yourself, it is still considered a motor fuel and the road taxes are still due on the gallons that are used to fuel any automobile.
> 
> ...


Is that true Tom?


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

*4.00 here we come*

If China or India need oil, the price will go up because they will be willing to pay more than us.

What will happen when the new Indian car for $2500 will be sold to China, Japan and the rest of SE Asia? - More people (billions) willing to pay more for the gas for their 50 mpg puddle jumper than we will pay for our 15 mpg hog.

Oil is supply and demand. Gas prices rely on on oil prices and refining capacity and the U.S. has not built any capacity because prices were too low and not enough guaranteed supply. - Same thing happened to the cement industry when no American companies would invest, so the international companies bought them at a higher price. - It is called being provincial, isolationist or just being dumb.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

as soon as you shake the s.o.b's outta the skyscrapers in new york and chicago....put the profits back in the hands of those making the product instead of manipulating/selling them....i'm a capitalist, registered republican, but have come to the conclusion there needs to be a 3rd political party..."the blue collar" party, for those of us eating both the dems and repubs crap and paying the bills. we don't need a bunch of lazy asses sitting around not wanting to work, nor do we need s.o.b's sitting in skyscrapers not content with 20% profit margins, firing american workers and taking the jobs to china/india so they can show a better bottom line. guess what? this can't work forever. i NEED the auto assembler to make money, i NEED the carpenter, the electrician, the school teacher to make money. i need them to make a good enough living where they're going to be in need of my services. wall street will wake up one day, and suddenly realize that there's no wealth left in the US enmasse to buy their crap being made overseas...


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

concretemasonry said:


> Oil is supply and demand.


I'm not entirely convinced Dick. I would have agreed up to a point but from what even the wall street traders say, right now the price at the pump is not reflective of actual current demand. Its hyped from pure speculation and what the futre MAY hold. I remember 1 anylist saying the price per barrel, if reflected in actual demand should be like 80.00 per barrel.

In any event though, even if we all drove 50 mile per gallon hugos, the price would continue to go up because the oil companies cant do without the revenue. Just because thier selling less product doesnt mean thier revenue or profit will go down.

I admit, we as a country have alot to learn when it comes to conservation of resourses, but getting abused by a government approved scam like this is the purest form of B.S. out there

Geeze, maybe we should move this to an of topic place. It could get political.


----------

